# Autotek Model 7050 BTS wiring diagram



## dennisspeaks (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a old autotek 7050 amp that has been sitting in my garage for years. I decided to use it but cannot find the amp, I need a wiring diagram or to know what the yellow, white, blue, green and orange wires go to. If memory serves me the blue and yellow go to the right side, green and white are left side, 

Is the lime green the amp turn on?

what is the orange?

Thanks,


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

left + white
left - green
right + yellow
right -blue
remote orange
mono + white -blue


----------



## dennisspeaks (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------

